# keeping the tracks clean



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

I recently bought the 24533 track cleaning service car. It's only one of five cars that Gilbert made available marketed as extras or go-alongs for the All Aboard sets. Nicely, it had the original box and instructions with it which states to saturate the felt pads on the bottom with Gilbert track cleaning fluid.
I'm wondering if it's necessary to buy a product such as this specifically made to clean the tracks or if a more common cleaning product is out there which can be easily purchased over the counter at most stores.
Does everyone use a track cleaning fluid or are you all using something else?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I have used an "orange" citric based solvent for many years. It works well and does not harm the plastic wheels. OTOH I do not use the Gilbert track cleaning car any longer. I have one from Centerline with a rotating drum and one from Sn'S with a motor driven rotating disc. For a quick manual wipe of the track electrical contact cleaner in a spray can also works well. The contact cleaner evaporates rapidly.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

I bought some "orange" cleaner without reading the label first, but then when I read the label it says not to use on plastic. Maybe I need to look at another brand. I also bought the wrong contact cleaner as that says not to use on plastic too  
It seems it has alcohol which will with time deteriorate plastic.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Mario, I do not use the contact cleaner on plastic, just on the track and some of the dirtier pickup wheels. I also use it to clean commutators and reverse units. I have been using Citrasolve for close to 20 years with no ill effects. It was recommended by the manufacturer of the Centerline cleaning car.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

AmFlyer said:


> Mario, I do not use the contact cleaner on plastic, just on the track and some of the dirtier pickup wheels. I also use it to clean commutators and reverse units. I have been using Citrasolve for close to 20 years with no ill effects. It was recommended by the manufacturer of the Centerline cleaning car.


Thank you for clarifying. I would need to spray the contact cleaner on a cloth and carefully wipe only the tops of the rails since the All Aboard track sit on plastic. It's very doable.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Precisely, always spray the contact cleaner on a cloth or paper towel to wipe the track. In my experience it is not harmful to the plastics Gilbert used. My concern would be its ability to ruin/remove the colors on the All Aboard panels. Clean with care! You can also use the orange cleaner for a quick track wipe down if you want. I prefer the contact cleaner for that purpose since it evaporates so fast.


----------



## mario760 (Sep 21, 2015)

When I first bought the orange cleaner, I thought I was going to do a grand job by cleaning the panels with it. Luckily, I only applied it to a small spot and it began to take the color off the panel. It wasn't enough to be noticeable but I learned a good lesson fast. I ended up using only a damp cloth which did a good enough job cleaning them without removing any of the paint.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Fortunate that you saw the effect of the cleaner that quickly. Gilbert used paint, inks and dye's to achieve the colors they wanted. Always be careful or ask about what is safe. For example the red trim on the 755 Talking Station is an ink that can be removed with just water.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

That citrus cleaner can be very rough on certain things.. What make it clean is the citrus ACID.. Think about it....We used to use it as a room deodorizer, until we found out it was a great cleaner.. It was actually marketed as a spray deodorizer at first.


----------

